# sqlgrey and postgrey ebuild updates for major version bumps

## ali3nx

I've been slowly setting up another email server based on the gentoo-wiki guide located at http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Complete_Virtual_Mail_Server

I haven't used since before the original gentoo-wiki database failure and had planned on implementing greylisting with sqlgrey since the original howto I helped maintain to some degree several years ago recommended it however the version that's available in portage is several years and a major version behind the current version from sourceforge. 

Of course it would be Ideal having portage manage sqlgrey installations as this server is a production system and neglected software installs outside portage isn't something I want to come back to haunt me sereral years from now  :Smile: 

I've done my share of ebuild hacking but this ebuild for sqlgrey is a fair bit more complex than I have time or skill to tackle alone so i'm posting here to attempt to enlist some assistance and some dev maintainer awareness that a major version upgrade is available.

I found an ebuild someone has hosted for sqlgrey but so far my attempts to massage it to install have resulted in portage barking at me because the tar.gz file doesn't use correct formatting for SRC_URI where the file is named either resulting in invalid ebuild warnings or file not found 404 download errors

http://www.sfr-fresh.com/unix/privat/sqlgrey-1.8.0-rc2.tar.gz:t/sqlgrey-1.8.0-rc2/sqlgrey.ebuild

the correct file name on sourceforge is as follows 

```
sqlgrey-1.8.0-rc2.tar.gz
```

I'm most likely not up to date on formatting SRC_URI to meet the current ebuild naming conventions mentioned below

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/devrel/handbook/handbook.xml?part=2&chap=1

when attempting to create the ebuild digest the file cannot be located on sourceforge obviously due to wget attempting to download the following

```
>>> Downloading 'http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/sqlgrey-1.8.0_rc2.tar.gz'

--2010-11-16 23:07:50--  http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/sqlgrey-1.8.0_rc2.tar.gz

Resolving www.ibiblio.org (www.ibiblio.org)... 152.46.7.80

Connecting to www.ibiblio.org (www.ibiblio.org)|152.46.7.80|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 301 Moved Permanently

Location: http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/sqlgrey-1.8.0_rc2.tar.gz [following]

--2010-11-16 23:07:50--  http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/sqlgrey-1.8.0_rc2.tar.gz

Resolving distro.ibiblio.org (distro.ibiblio.org)... 152.46.7.109

Connecting to distro.ibiblio.org (distro.ibiblio.org)|152.46.7.109|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

2010-11-16 23:07:50 ERROR 404: Not Found.
```

additionally there is also a version upgrade for postgrey that is one minor revision newer but still three years newer than the version available in portage which is currently version 1.32

```
http://postgrey.schweikert.ch/pub/Changes

* 2010-05-04: version 1.33

   - fix warning with IPv6 address (Edwin Kremer)

   - added --x-greylist-header option (Guido Leisker)

   - contrib/postgrey.init: new LSB-compliant init script by Adrian von Bidder

     (Debian)

   - contrib/postgreyreport: fix POD error (Christian Perrier)

   - contrib/postgreyreport: added --tab and --show_time options (Leonard den

     Ottolander)

   - updated whitelist
```

----------

## Herring42

New SQLGrey ebuild

SQLGrey Web Interface

Do these help?

----------

## cach0rr0

somewhat off topic, and one of those annoying "hey, dont use that, use this instead!" posts....

but have you looked into using policyd for greylisting? Mind you I'm not a huge advocate of greylisting in general, don't think it buys you much, and runs a risk of missing out on legit mail from systems that dont have retry queues

When i was tinkering with greylisting, it seemed to have the most straightforward and sensible settings. Not policyd-weight, but actual old policyd v1

----------

## Herring42

I know what you mean.

Sensible Postfix RBL checking keeps the majority of SPAM out. Greylisting (for me) keeps out most of the rest. YMMV.

----------

